# buying lipo batteries



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi I wanted to know what kind of lipo batteries would be good for a novak super sport system. I will be using them in my mf1. I will just be racing the normal 5 minute heats and main.

Thanks,
David


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

I would recommend the Polyquest 2S4400mah packs........you will just have way more runtime than you need. Be aware that lipoly is not yet approved for sanctioned racing though.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I konw I am tring to start up a pro truck class at my track.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

cola said:


> I konw I am tring to start up a pro truck class at my track.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


 :thumbsup: 

Tell us what track or tracks and where they are located?


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I hope they will start one.

Thanks,
David


----------

